# 30 ft boat capsized near San Diego



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Nine people missing after boat capsizes in California - CNN.com

Not a lot of details except people are missing. Just says 30 ft boat doesn't say what type. Prayers are with those people in the water. Let's hope for a happy ending.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

The follow-up is that it was a power boat (maybe about 28'-ish loa?) that drifted onto the beach in Tiajuana and all nine aboard were rescued. Seems to have been a ho-hum yawner as it turned out.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

mebbe they trying to sail up tj river.....


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

That would be about as successful as sailing up the Los Angeles river.


----------

